# My Faerie Tail Images



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have already submitted my entry... but have been playing around with the picture again and came up with some other stuff...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have an idea...
I like the 2nd one and the 4th one the best....
What does it look like if you take one over the other...
fart with the opacity and stuff ... see what it looks like?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm bored today!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

You still have whiskers.

Fun picture isn't it....


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

It is... ForJazz told me how to keep the whiskers!


----------

